# Legal Machine Gun!!! 800 Rounds Per Minute!!!



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Legal Machine Gun!!! 800 Rounds Per Minute!!!
http://youtu.be/ks5idq69MN4


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

that is nice.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I see you found heather


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

interesting engineering, is it legal?!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

cool, I wish my Thompson had that feature


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Fishman said:


> interesting engineering, is it legal?!


Yes it's fully legal, no ATF hoops to jump through. It's not a registered lower, it's a stock. Technically you're still pulling the trigger every time, but the way the stock is engineered the recoil enables it to slide and reengage your trigger finger after each shot. If you hold it tight to your shoulder and don't pull forward on the fore end you still have a single shot weapon. 

To each their own, I don't want to piss through ammo like that but if you do then go for it. It's WAAAY cheaper than the 16k you're going to pay for a registered M16 lower. Pics and vids required if you buy it.. 


Here's the parent site: http://www.slidefire.com/index.php


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sharp Charge said:


> Yes it's fully legal, no ATF hoops to jump through. It's not a registered lower, it's a stock. Technically you're still pulling the trigger every time, but the way the stock is engineered the recoil enables it to slide and reengage your trigger finger after each shot. If you hold it tight to your shoulder and don't pull forward on the fore end you still have a single shot weapon.
> 
> To each their own, I don't want to piss through ammo like that but if you do then go for it. It's WAAAY cheaper than the 16k you're going to pay for a registered M16 lower. Pics and vids required if you buy it..
> 
> ...


Never know when those pesky Zombies or Walkers are going to show up.....


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Better hope that the barrel can handle full auto I have a feeling those guns will be wrecked by doing that over prolonged periods.

May all your enemies be on full auto.....


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

might be cheaper to put one of those on an AR in .22 caliber? cheaper to shoot for sure!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I can bump fire a ak or ar without a $300 stock....neat though


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

boatnut said:


> might be cheaper to put one of those on an AR in .22 caliber? cheaper to shoot for sure!


I agree! There are some pretty good videos on YouTube with the Smith & Wesson AR 15-22. Looks like a blast


----------

